# Ututo

## Hoox

Bonjour

Je serais intéressé pas  Ututo, basé sous Gentoo,

j'ai du mal à trouvé un forum français, est ce que ce serait ici ?

----------

## xaviermiller

connais pas...

----------

## CryoGen

Si le but c'est le binaire autant aller voir du coté de Sabayon non ?

----------

## xaviermiller

Hello,

La discussion "Distrubitions 100% libres, FSF et autres trolls" est déplacé dans le topic 3615 Mavie

----------

